# A few more pictures of my Sidewinders...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Can you help me decide what picture should I put on NP-POTM?

Thank you!

Jorge Remígio


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

1st pic great!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> 1st pic great!


I AGREE the second is nice as well!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i like the second one ... wow jealous


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would definitely go with the second one. More impact. It'll likely play to the voters more.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

#2 for sure!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pics! How big is your SW?


----------

